# Fan Controller Mod



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright I havn't tried anything like this before but I bought an antec fan controller from my local computer store. The only complaint I have is that it only reduces the fan speed by what seems to be 40 - 60%. If any one could point me in the right direction as to what a voltage mod would entail it would be great. I'm good enough with a soldering iron that I would feel comftrable de-soldering old componants and replacing them with new ones. Also, would I be correct to assume that All I would have to do is either replace the pots or some sort of resistor in the circuits to take the fans voltage to 0? Don't be afraid to get too technical as I have taken electronics as part as my trade, I just havn't had to deal with any real world situations like this before. The fan controller can be found here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813999902


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I think all you would have todo is replace the resistors with ones that can limit the current even more. You can de code the resistance of the resistors by reading the lines on the side. I am not 100% sure though im no electronics major and still in school learning. Im pretty sure you need to solder in some different resistors.

Besides that i think you might need to solder on some different capacitors to reduce the capacitance depending on the juice that goes in and out. 

maybe it heped :4-dontkno take some bigger shots of the circuit board so i can see how it works


----------

